
Udacity changes policy from lifetime access to content to 12-month access - lechiffre10
Looking for some advice and potential guidance as to what to do because I believe this violates their terms. Over a year ago I and many others signed up for their nano degree programs which cost over 1000$. They claimed at the time that graduates of their nano degree programs would have lifetime access to the content. On October 3rd, 2018 they decided to change that policy, even affecting people who paid for the nano degree prior to this change and telling them they&#x27;d only have access to the content until October 2nd, 2019.<p>Now there are a few things this company has done over the last year that is nothing but a cash grab and deceptive towards customers such as removing their initial 50% money back if completed before 12 months, more than doubling the cost of certain nano degrees ( eg: React) without changing the content even having overlapping content in some of the nano degrees. However, changing this policy and affecting people who bought the product with that in mind is absolutely disgusting. Does anyone know if this is legal? Can they be sued for this? Should I be contacting the better business bureau? I appreciate any help!<p>Link to change of policy:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;udacity.zendesk.com&#x2F;hc&#x2F;en-us&#x2F;articles&#x2F;360015665011-How-long-will-I-have-access-to-Nanodegree-program-content-after-I-graduate-
======
mindcrime
Note to self: never sign up for any paid offering from Udacity. Whether that's
legal or not, it's a dick move.

